# what to do with spare tire



## thebigpunn (Jan 15, 2008)

i have a 6x12 enclosed trailer with ramp rear door. my spare sits on the floor in the trailer now. i would like to mount it somewhere to conserve space. a local shop charges almost $200 to weld a bar and spare tire mount behind the crank, so the spare would be infront of the trailer! anyway, besides leaving it on the floor what other options do i have?


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Try talking to the welding department at your local high school.
Students are routinely looking for projects to work on, its a pretty simple job and most any high school kid could handle it.
Probably only have to pay for materials but most progams should have steel laying around.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Go to a junk yard, get a spare tire mounting kit off of any truck. The crank style one. weld a flat 2 inch piece inbetween two of the brace's "flush with the plywood floor. Then mount it there. It will crank up and down. The tire will sit above the axle. Thus not scraping unless the axle does. I have done this on all of my skid, and landscape trailers. It works well. I have yet to scrape it, and I go over curbs, driveways etc.

I got the crank stuff for like $20 at the junk yard, and you can use just about any piece of metal as long as it spans the gap.

As long as you don't mind having the tire out of site out of mind, and are willing to lay on the ground when you need it to crank it down!
Mike


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Get a bar, weld on a bolt to that bar, then weld it to your trailer and bolt up the spare tire. You'll be good to go it's really not a big deal cause most small welding places, around here anyways, will do this for $30.


----------

